# BLCK Vapour - Flavour Art Thread



## Richio (22/6/16)

*The following Flavour Art flavours are in stock.*
7 Leaves Ultimate Concentrate (FA)
AAA Magic Mask Concentrate (FA)
Almond Concentrate (FA)
Anise Concentate (FA)
Apple (stark) Concentrate (FA)
Apple Pie Concentrate (FA)
Arctic Winter Menthol Concentate (FA)
Armenia Apricot Concentrate (FA)
Aurora Concentrate (FA)
Banana Concentrate (FA)
Bergamot Concentrate (FA)
Bilberry Concentrate (FA)
Bitter Wizard Concentrate (FA)
Black currant Concentrate (FA)
Black fire Concentrate (FA)
Black Licorice Concentrate (FA)
Blood Orange - (FA)
*Breakfast Cereal - NEW*
Burley Concentrate (FA)
Butter Concentrate (FA)
Butterscotch Concentrate (FA)
Cam Blend Ultimate Concentrate (FA)
Cantaloupe (melon) Concentrate (FA)
Cappuccino Concentrate (FA)
Caramel (Carmel) Concentrate (FA)
Cardamom Concentrate (FA)
Catalan cream Concentrate (FA)
Cherry Concentrate (FA)
Chocolate Concentrate (FA)
Cigar Passion - Concentrate (FA)
Cinnamon Ceylon Concentrate (FA)
Clove Concentrate (FA)
Cocoa Concentrate (FA)
Coconut Concentrate (FA)
Cocoon Concentrate (FA)
Cola USA Pleasure Cconcentrate(FA)
Condensed Milk Concentrate (FA)
Cookie Concentrate (FA)
Cowboy blend Cconcentrate(FA)
Croissant Concentrate (FA)
Cuban Supreme - Concentrate (FA)
Custard Concentrate (FA)
Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) Concentrate (FA)
Dark Vapure Concentrate (FA)
Desert ship blend Concentrate (FA)
Eclipse Concentrate (FA)
Euphoria Concentrate (FA)
Flash Concentrate (FA)
Florida Key Lime - (FA)
Forrest Mix (Forest fruit) Cconcentrate(FA)
Fresh Cream (Cream Fresh) Concentrate (FA)
Fuji Apple Concentrate (FA)
Gin Concentrate (FA)
Glory Concentrate (FA)
Grape concord Concentrate(FA)
Grape White Concentrate (FA)
Grapefruit Concentrate (FA)
Guava Concentrate (FA)
Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) Concentrate (FA)
Honey Concentrate (FA)
Hypnotic myst Concentrate (FA)
Irish Cream Concentrate (FA)
Jamaica Rum Concentrate (FA)
Jasmine Natural Concentrate (FA)
Joy (e motions) Concentrate (FA)
Kiwi Concentrate (FA)
Labyrinth flavor Concentrate (FA)
Lavender Concentrate (FA)
Lemon Sicily Concentrate (FA)
Lime Tahity (Cold Pressed) Concentrate (FA)
Liquid Amber Concentrate (FA)
Lychee Concentrate (FA)
Mandarin Tanger Concentrate (FA)
Mango (costarica special) Concentrate (FA)
Mangosteen Concentrate (FA)
Maple syrup Concentrate (FA)
Marshmallow Concentrate (FA)
Marzipan Concentrate (FA)
Maxx-Blend Concentrate (FA)
Meringue Concentrate (FA)
Metaphor Concentrate (FA)
Milk Concentrate (FA)
Monsoon Concentrate (FA)
Morning Sun Concentrate (FA)
MTS Vape Wizard Concentrate (FA)
Nonna's Cake Concentrate (FA)
Nut mix Concentrate (FA)
Oba Oba Concentrate (FA)
Oakwood Concentrate (FA) 
Orange Concentrate (FA)
Oryental 4 Concentrate (FA)
Papaya Concentrate (FA)
Passion Fruit Concentrate (FA)
Peach white Concentrate (FA)
Peach Concentrate (FA) 
Pear Concentrate (FA)
Perique black Cconcentrate(FA)
Pineapple Concentrate (FA)
Pistacchio Concentrate (FA)
Polar Blast Concentrate (FA)
Pomegranate Concentrate (FA)
Raspberry Concentrate (FA)
Red Wine Concentrate (FA)
Reggae Night Concentrate (FA)
Rose Concentrate (FA)
Royal Blood Orange - (FA)
RY4 Concentrate (FA)
Shade Concentrate (FA)
Soho Concentrate (FA)
Storm Concentrate (FA)
Strawberry (Red Touch) Concentrate (FA)
*Strawberry Juicy - (FA) NEW*
Summer Clouds Concentrate (FA)
Tea green Concentrate (FA)
Tea Black Concentrate (FA) 
Tiramisu Cconcentrate(FA)
Torrone Concentrate (FA)
Tutti Frutti (Blenderize) Cconcentrate(FA)
UP Concentrate (FA)
Vanilla Bourbon Concentrate (FA)
Vanilla Classic / Madagascar Concentrate (FA)
Vanilla Tahiti Concentrate (FA)
Vienna cream Concentrate (FA)
Violet Concentrate (FA)
Virginia Concentrate (FA)
Watermelon (Red Summer) Concentrate (FA)
Whipped Cream Concentrate (FA)
Whisky Concentrate (FA)
White Wine Concentrate (FA)
wow Concentrate (FA)
Ylang ylang Concentrate (FA)
Yogurt Concentrate (FA)
Zeppola Concentrate (FA)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## yuganp (19/7/16)

Thanks @Richio for Artists Touch Flavours. Hopefully you will get the e-Motion flavours on you next shipment and maybe more tobacco flavours.


----------



## PsiSan (25/7/16)

@Richio has the site been updated, looking for FA Torrone and it is out of stock


----------



## Richio (26/7/16)

Hi @PsiSan 
More Fa torrone stock will be uploaded on Wednesday


----------



## Richio (2/9/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our FA range*

Black fire Concentrate (FA)
Burley Concentrate (FA)
Cam Blend Ultimate Concentrate (FA)
Cardamom Concentrate (FA)
Clove Concentrate (FA)
Coconut Concentrate (FA)
Dark Vapure Concentrate (FA)
Aurora Concentrate (FA)
Cocoon Concentrate (FA)
Eclipse Concentrate (FA)
Euphoria Concentrate (FA)
Glory Concentrate (FA)
Monsoon Concentrate (FA)
Storm Concentrate (FA)
w0w Concentrate (FA)
Jasmine Natural Concentrate (FA)
Lavender Concentrate (FA)
Nut mix Concentrate (FA)
Oryental 4 Concentrate (FA)
Shade Concentrate (FA) 
Violet Concentrate (FA)
Virginia Concentrate (FA)
Whisky Concentrate (FA)
Ylang ylang Concentrate (FA)

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Richio (14/11/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our FA range*

Vanilla Bourbon Concentrate (FA)
Raspberry Concentrate (FA) 
Liquid Amber Concentrate (FA) 
Grape White Concentrate (FA) 
Whipped Cream Concentrate (FA) 
Cinnamon Ceylon Concentrate (FA) 
Cherry Concentrate (FA) 
Apple Pie Concentrate (FA)

Click Here

*Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (21/12/16)

Hi @Richio - please confirm when you will have Banana Cream FA in stock again. 

Thank You so much for your excellent service and support.


----------



## RichJB (21/12/16)

@Max, FA doesn't do a Banana Cream, only TFA and LorAnn do that. FA does a straight banana called Bano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (22/12/16)

Hi @RichJB - Please can you comment as to the best Banana Cream Sub if FA doesn't do Banana Cream - Thanks http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=Pina-Colada

Pina Colada - Kritikal
Banana Cream FA - 4%
Orange FA - 4%
Coconut FA - 6%
Pineapple FA - 6%

Thanks @RichJB


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

@Max, Fa (the letters that appear on TFA labels) is often mistaken for FA or Flavour Art. I suspect that is the case here. Even though she says F'Art, I just can't see it. Any recipe with 20% FA total flavouring would be insane. 6% FA Pineapple alone would be crazy strong and would probably head straight into the rubber/onions/plastic taste for which FA Pineapple is so justly famed. I think those are all TFA flavours. So I'd use TFA Banana Cream.

If you want a Pina Colada with FA flavourings, I'd suggest HIC's recipe instead:
1.5% FA Pineapple
1% FA Coconut
0.5% FA Jamaican Rum
0.5% FA Fresh Cream
0.25% FA Lime Cold-Press
optional 0.5-1% TFA Koolada (for cool effect on the exhale) or FW Extreme Ice (cool inhale, a bit menthol)

That is more in the line with the sort of percentages that one finds in good FA recipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (22/12/16)

Thank You @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (31/1/17)

*The Following flavours have been added to our FA range*

VANILLA TAHITI CONCENTRATE (FA)
ZEPPOLA CONCENTRATE (FA)
MANDARIN TANGER CONCENTRATE (FA)
REGGAE NIGHT CONCENTRATE (FA)

Click Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (31/1/17)

I've read great things about Zeppola. Thanks bro @Richio


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/17)

Yayness for Zeppola!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (1/6/17)

OP UPDATED with 3 new flavours


----------



## Richio (4/7/17)

OP Updated


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/7/17)

Yay for OakWood!!!


----------



## Richio (6/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

